# 30 weeks. Breathlessness, palpatations after eating



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi there

I am 30 weeks pregnant. 

Over the last month or so, I have had horrible symptoms after eating - usually after breakfast but also often if I eat sweet things. They seem to kick in within half an hour or so, but are strongest about an hour after eating. Palpitations, slightly breathless, slightly dizzy. Feel really grotty - a bit like a panic attack, from what I know about them (but it's not one!)

I have altered what I eat for breakfast (was a bran cereal or fruit and yoghurt, now toast or porridge) and am trying to avoid sweet things (but I really want them!!   ) but the symptoms are not a lot better. I also try and eat little and often, snacking on dried fruit, fresh fruit, wholemeal toast etc. and avoid big meals (although there does not seem to be much room in there to eat a lot anyway!)

I spoke to my GP 2 weeks ago and he said we may see a positive result from the glucose tolerance test, which would explain it. But this and urine tests have both come back fine. 

Any ideas what it could be or how to minimise them? I have an appointment with my midwife in 2 weeks or so, and will ask her then, but would love some ideas in the meantime as it's driving me nuts!

Your thoughts are appreciated. 

Boo x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm afraid I'm not going to be much help, I've not heard of these symptoms before, if the GTT was ok.  The only thing that I can think of is that you are slightly anaemic, but I don't know why the symptoms would only occur after eating.  If it's mainly breakfast, it might be an idea to eat something not long before you go to bed, or if you wake in the night, have a couple of rich tea biscuits, then your body isn't going as long without food,

Sorry I haven't been much help,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

Not to worry. I'll try  your suggestions and see if it helps. 

Thanks!

Boo x


----------

